# foreman 500 wont go in gear



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

HELP foreman 500. we changed clutch springs & put t back together.. ran fine.. shifted way 2 lose though.. my buddy pulled front motor cover again &adjusted the srew on the cover. now it jumps when u shift but goes no further. it shows to be going thru gears on the dispay but wont move.. any ideas?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds like your clutch is not engaging.
we have the manual for this machine.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=201

you should check it out. im sure it can help.


----------

